# Christmas came early! (pic heavy)



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

So I bought the girls a new condo for xmas and the plan was to put it together xmas morning(now thinking about how long it took we wouldnt have had much time). So I put their old condo(which they loved) on kijiji(like craigs list) not thinking it would sell fast. Well I guess I priced it too low because I got 5 replies in a few hours(they got a lot of use out of it so I sold it cheap). They were not happy when I cleaned it and sold it. I put their old tiny small condo from upstairs there but they were still not happy. They were all sitting there meowing and pacing back and forth allll day. So bf tells me to just put it up and they don't know what christmas is anyways(but I do!). So we decide to put it up and the pictures say it all. P.s. those little fluff ball toys were chewed off in 5 minutes... I bought a sturdier one for the dollar store and so far it's held up (it's the mouse on the telephone like cord in the last few pics)


















































































Think they are happy?


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

3furbabies, I wish I could see the pictures but all I see are boxes.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh shoot really?? It's from photo bucket ill try again


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

I can see them... I love it! And they look so happy!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

RiddickandAgador said:


> I can see them... I love it! And they look so happy!


 
Yay! I tried it from two different computers and phones and they all worked.  and yes they are very excited this evening, didn't eat much because they are too busy playing on the new condo. Definately worth the investment. :grin:


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I am glad they are enjoying it. I quess what the problem is our Internet filter won't allow photo bucket. Sorry it was a problem on my end.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I turned wifi off and used 4g and I was able to see them.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I could almost hear them saying Momma hurry UP and finish it. We have the same tree and it has been the place of many naps- I hope for the same with your crew.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Leazie said:


> I could almost hear them saying Momma hurry UP and finish it. We have the same tree and it has been the place of many naps- I hope for the same with your crew.


It's funny you say that because the stairs didnt seem to line up so it took us a while. They eventually got tired of waiting and napped on the couches until they seen the garbage put away and condo upright. Lol. They seem to love it more then there old condo and haven't fought over the tallest tier(yet) since they each have one now.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Really nice. Those are some happy kitties!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Those are great shots, esp. the one of each of them sitting on a separate perch.  

I can't quite tell what's going on in the pic where one kitty's in one of the hideaways and the rest of the condo looks like it's fallen on it? Was that a "I-can't-wait-for-the-whole-thing-to-go-up" moment?


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Omg how adorable!!
We got our cat house off kijiji, we were lucky to get it. It was not used much bc the owners began letting their cat outside. 
I love the pic where the black kitty id looking down at the tortie!! Adorable, I'm sure they forgive you now for selling their old one.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

spirite said:


> Those are great shots, esp. the one of each of them sitting on a separate perch.
> 
> I can't quite tell what's going on in the pic where one kitty's in one of the hideaways and the rest of the condo looks like it's fallen on it? Was that a "I-can't-wait-for-the-whole-thing-to-go-up" moment?


Haha that's when bf was trying to put on the stairs and it wasn't quite working... she gave up and went in the only place of the condo she had access to.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm jealous! I wish I had the space for something like this.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful cats,and I love your dog too.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

We have the exact same condo! I got ours in October since my ex has yet to deliver on making a condo himself. It was also an early birthday present for Momo whose birthday was November 29.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent cat tree! Looks like you have some happy kitties that are planning to enjoy their early present.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They are all still loving it and none of them are fighting over the very top tier, they are all happing chilling out on their own. I am glad I decided on this one... this is the one I wanted originally, but was going back and forth between a few. It's quite large and takes up a fair amount of space but it's soooo worth it IMO. I feel bad that they got their present early so I picked up a few bird wands and toys at the dollar store( I know I know they don't know the difference but I will when my dog gets a ton of presents and they don't, haha). 

If anyone is debating on a cat tree for multiple cats I definately recommend this one!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a great tree! I'd love to get a second, larger one. They look like they're having a great time on it.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

That's a great cat tree! Where did you get it? We are looking to buy a new one too! Your kitties seem to really be enjoying it!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Cats&Plants said:


> That's a great cat tree! Where did you get it? We are looking to buy a new one too! Your kitties seem to really be enjoying it!


I got mine from here: Classic Cat Tree A7401 - Armarkat Online Store. What's great is that armarkat doesn't charge for shipping or handling, so the price you see is the price you pay. I've seen this cat tree advertised cheaper elsewhere, but those other sites charge shipping and handling, so sometimes you ended spending more than armarkat.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I got mine from here:

A7401 - Kitty Scratch Post Model KSPA7401

It's the same tree as on the Armarkat website but shipping was cheaper (they never ship free to Canada unfortunately).


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks wonderful! THey look like they are enjoying it. It's nice that there are 3 tall perches


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

The kitties are adorable on their new condo! Kitty condos like yours are the one surefire thing your cat is going to love, isn't it.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

3furbabies said:


> I got mine from here:
> 
> A7401 - Kitty Scratch Post Model KSPA7401
> 
> It's the same tree as on the Armarkat website but shipping was cheaper (they never ship free to Canada unfortunately).


I wish I had known about this site when I ordered my tree. They're cheaper than armarkat, even with free shipping. I spent a total of $175.00. Your site would have cost me $146.99. Oh well...you live and you learn. *sigh*


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I wish I had known about this site when I ordered my tree. They're cheaper than armarkat, even with free shipping. I spent a total of $175.00. Your site would have cost me $146.99. Oh well...you live and you learn. *sigh*


You think that's bad... litterally the day after I ordered this the petsmart website had a special 50% off of select armarkat items... this tree was one of it. It was also free shipping(again only to the U.S) so it would have saved me only like $15 but I tried to cancel the order on the other site anyways and there was a $10 cancellation fee so I would have ended up saving $5. I have bad luck like that. lol


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

3furbabies, how high do your ceilings have to be for the cat tree you have? I want to purchase that for my two,but the ceilings in their room are only 5.5 feet.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

gharrissc said:


> 3furbabies, how high do your ceilings have to be for the cat tree you have? I want to purchase that for my two,but the ceilings in their room are only 5.5 feet.


It's 72 inches tall I believe.


----------

